# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Trip ticker

## Stoners6

Anyone out there willing to give a quick lesson on how to add a trip ticker to my signature. I have created one at the ticker factory but when I cut and paste I just get the words,numbers,etc.

----------


## captaind

Go to tickerfactory.com and design your ticker. At the end it will give you the code to embed in your signature. You will have to do a bit of a tweek to make it show up. Choose this code selection

*bbCode:*

Copy and paste in into your signature
Post when you're ready to embed it and I'll show you how

----------


## Stoners6

So I tried that and itsays bb url not allowed

----------


## captaind

OK. Here's a ticker I just made




Remove the url= at the beginning and leave the bracket. Remove the [url/] including brackets at the end

----------


## Stoners6

You the man captaind!

----------


## mud

[http://www.TickerFactory.com/]

----------


## JaJodi

It looks like you got it figured out! (and I haven't seen mine for a week or so)  :Smile:

----------


## rvrrunner

helped me out also

----------


## Marijane

Thank You!!! I gave up trying to get this to work!

----------


## Rambo

MUD....yours needs dates doesnt it??

----------


## mud

i put it in there but it didnt transfer,look at it this way,i can use it for next year too.

----------


## mud

test

----------


## mud

test again

----------


## mud

nothing worrks now,the heck with it

----------


## gregandkelly63

Finally found one I like!

----------


## Sam I Am

Gotta try mine!

----------


## mud

url]/ezt/d/4http://www.TickerFactory.com/][/url]
[/QUOTE]

----------


## mud

64 days lol

----------


## mud

test again

----------


## mud

test

----------


## mud

where the heck do you  post a signature?

----------


## captaind

> where the heck do you  post a signature?



Look in the upper right hand corner and you'll see a link called "settings". It's up there where the facebook link is.

Go in there and you'll find a link to a screen where you can enter your signature

----------


## Bella Bea

Ok so I had to try a new ticker too!  Just to see how it looks!! and to see how many days I have left!!! I packed all my bathing suits  :Cool:

----------


## mud

test, last try.if this dont work i just wont have one.this is embarrising.i cant even figure this out

----------


## mud

thats it know more

----------


## mud

test

----------


## marley9808

just remove the http://www.tickerfactory.com/] and then add the [img] in front of http://tickers.tickerfactory.com........ and you will be all set

----------


## mud

test

----------


## mud

took 14 times to get it right.has to be a record(thanks cap.your the best)i owe you a beer or 14

----------


## captaind

No problem.

I think I'll save the email to send to anybody else who may need it.

----------


## love2travelchic

I love it! as there's no good posting without the Ticker! lol

----------


## Rambo

Yea...Mud!

----------


## rvrrunner

Ya Mon under a month!

----------


## Daydreamer

*FINALLY* under a month - can't wait !!! 
Aaahhh .....

----------


## Bob-n-Sandra



----------


## yetta

I feel ya!!! The countdown is definitely on............and seeing the Trip Ticker....just makes it that much better!!! Soon come and cannot wait!

----------


## meinvancouver

see if it works  :Smile:

----------


## choptop

Test

----------


## choptop

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]

[/url

----------


## LeeLee

test

----------


## Daydreamer

Test

----------

